# 22nd February - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well following on from the excellent attendance at the Jan meet I've picked 22nd Feb which is a week later than normal as we will be away mid Feb.

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
was
genocidalduck
Chip_iTT
ChilliTT


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

im not eager or anything :roll:

:wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> im not eager or anything :roll:
> 
> :wink:


Always good to see an eager one  then the others will follow in droves  :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

looking forward to the lighter night's then i intend to pay you lot a visit.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm always eager.

Was hoping for 8th Feb...So i could put on the hardsale about it being my birthday on the 12th  But the 22nd is fab with me. Just its so long to wait


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

barton TT said:


> looking forward to the lighter night's then i intend to pay you lot a visit.


Bring on the lighter nights then


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm always eager.
> 
> Was hoping for 8th Feb...So i could put on the hardsale about it being my birthday on the 12th  But the 22nd is fab with me. Just its so long to wait


Always hard to pick the right date for everyone :wink:

I think we all know that your birthday is 12th Feb


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Bums ... I'm off on a trial (not court) down at Larkhill 

Moley


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I would say yes, but still no sign of her coming home yet  - I'll be there if I can


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Bums ... I'm off on a trial (not court) down at Larkhill
> 
> Moley


Total bummer, pain work getting in the way of attending the Kneesworth meet 

Perhaps next month....


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> I would say yes, but still no sign of her coming home yet  - I'll be there if I can


Irving

Only just seen your gearbox posting - sorry to hear you are still without your TT.

Fingers crossed you will be able to join us.

Norman


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Norm

I'll be there..... Booked into the diary 

Anyone up for the usual mini cruise from Graveley?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

this post was getting dangerously close to the 2nd page 

Hi ChilliTT there will be a few of us at Gravely 6:45 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> I'll be there..... Booked into the diary
> 
> Anyone up for the usual mini cruise from Graveley?


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] will be good to see you again as a fully fledged TTOC member as well 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Norm, I won't be able to make this one as it's on the same day as my eye operation, hopefully I'll be at the next one.

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Norm, I won't be able to make this one as it's on the same day as my eye operation, hopefully I'll be at the next one.
> 
> Graham


Good luck with the op Graham...Hope it all goes well.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Norm, I won't be able to make this one as it's on the same day as my eye operation, hopefully I'll be at the next one.
> 
> Graham


Best Wishes for your Op uncle Graham [smiley=thumbsup.gif] hope to see you at Kneesworth soon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Norm, I won't be able to make this one as it's on the same day as my eye operation, hopefully I'll be at the next one.
> 
> Graham


Graham

Wishing you well for the op, look forward to you getting along to a future meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Also just thought just how good are future editions of absouTTe going to be post op 

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Norman,

Just to let you know that I won't be surprising you last minute and turning up to this one - I've organised a work meeting that evening - doh!

Clive


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know - we won't wait to order then :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Good Luck with your opp Graham, Look forward to seeing you next month 8)

Norman, Sorry I wont be able to make it tomorrow  Im out for dinner on a prior engagement.

Have a good night see you all next month 

Sam XX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sam

Have a great night and we'll see you next month :-*

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really sorry Norm, I can't make this one. 

I was holding out to see if I had some free time tonight but I need to build some bedroom furniture so I can get my car back in the garage :roll: (OK, that's not the only reason - I'm absolutely shattered this week and the thought of driving 60 miles there and back in today's conditions doesn't really thrill me.) See you at the next one hopefully


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Me neither.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Whats the weather like up that way?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Norman

unfortunately we have had some last minute problems at work  will have to miss tonight :evil:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Don't worry Norm you will still have me to talk to  I'll make it if its 4ft of snow...

Plus ive got some pics to show off


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Great meet Norm 

Was great to see so many new faces :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Great meet Norm
> 
> Was great to see so many new faces :wink:


Have to agree Norm - great meet - never seen so many people round that table 

P.S. Glad you all liked my ring :wink: :lol:


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Totally agree, great meet Norm.... How Do You Do It :lol:

Good to see so many new and familiar faces (and Paul's Ring!)  

Looking forward to next month already.... is it the 15th?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers guys

Well I enjoyed myself - the fillet steak with pate & madeira sauce just melted in the mouth delicious 

Yes next meet will be 15th March http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=57874

So roll up roll up sign up to avoid disapointment :lol:

Norman


----------

